# Oh I am SO annoyed



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

I applied for a job, did all the stuff on-line, and then did the personality assessment. This is what i got back..

Thank you for your interest in employment with **** Ambulance Service. We have carefully reviewed your qualifications in regards to the position of Emergency Medical Technician - Greater Boston Area with **** Ambulance.  We have considered all the information which you have provided us, however based on the results of the assessment you submitted, we have decided to pursue other candidates at this time. There is a 6 month waiting period before you will be able to reapply for this particular position with **** Ambulance Service."

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! :angry: No phone interview, nothing in-person, all based off a stupid, computer-based "personality" assessment thing that is ridiculous anyway. This isn't KMART! 

oh man. i am so pissed right now.


----------



## EMT Phares (Oct 18, 2011)

Seriously? Boy do I feel your pain, especially with those "on-line assessments". What ever happened to good old fashion applications IN PERSON?! Well, I say that it's there loss; I wish you the best luck


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

yah, i know! I did the application on-line because it was easier/faster than driving to boston, dealing with traffic, and driving home. I was feeling hopeful until that email. I wrote back.

"Dear....
I am appalled that you decided to not even interview me because of my assessment. That is absurd, to not even do a phone or in-person interview, but base it off a ridiculous computer-based assessment. I think I would be a wonderful addition to any ambulance company, especially with my six plus years of social work, behavioral health experience. Sure, I do not have the experience as a EMT, but that is why I applied to ****, to get the experience. I can understand if the decision was based off of where I live, or my lack of experience in the field, but from results of a "personality" assesment? I am insulted.

Thank you for your time."

You're right, their loss.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

atleast they didnt insult you! there is a certain hospital district around here that told my friend they wouldnt hire him because "he had bad morals"


----------



## exodus (Oct 18, 2011)

Based on your response here, I got a feeling they may have been right in not hiring you.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

What it really tells me is that I don't want to work for a company that bases whether they even want  to interview someone on a ridiculous "personality assessment".


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

exodus said:


> Based on your response here, I got a feeling they may have been right in not hiring you.



Mmhmm.

Its not the end of the world. Your personality must not of been what they are looking for. Move on. 

Dont be so cynical.


----------



## silver (Oct 18, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> What it really tells me is that I don't want to work for a company that bases whether they even want  to interview someone on a ridiculous "personality assessment".



ridiculous? Personality assessments are based on your personality...

They have all the right to look for certain personalities that suit their organization best. There is a substantial amount of research based on employee engagement, self motivation and optimism.

By sending an email like that you are setting yourself up to never get a job. Why would you not respond back honestly asking for advice on how to better your application?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 18, 2011)

Word travels very fast in the EMS world. One phone call or mention of your name in a negative way will really screw you.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 18, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> yah, i know! I did the application on-line because it was easier/faster than driving to boston, dealing with traffic, and driving home. I was feeling hopeful until that email. I wrote back.
> 
> "Dear....
> I am appalled that you decided to not even interview me because of my assessment. That is absurd, to not even do a phone or in-person interview, but base it off a ridiculous computer-based assessment. I think I would be a wonderful addition to any ambulance company, especially with my six plus years of social work, behavioral health experience. Sure, I do not have the experience as a EMT, but that is why I applied to ****, to get the experience. I can understand if the decision was based off of where I live, or my lack of experience in the field, but from results of a "personality" assesment? I am insulted.
> ...



Well, after receiving that email I'm sure they're glad they didn't hire you. In my opinion, sending such an email reflects a degree of unprofessional behavior that no ambulance company would want in their company. Accept that they didn't think you would fit in with their company and move on, there are plenty of other jobs out there.


----------



## Straycoyote (Oct 18, 2011)

If it was a case of an in person personality assessment, I would say they were right. But an online one? Those things are notoriously flawed. And I'm sorry, you cannot adequately determine what you need to know about an employee based on an online quiz. 

That's like buying a car right off just based on what you read about it in a posting. Anyone with a brain wouldn't, they would want to go see it in person and get a feel for it.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

It all works out in the end i guess. Im just frustrated. I don't think a 91 question "personality" test is very indicative of who I am. Questions in which you answer "agree, strongly agree, neither agree or disagree, and vice versa, are not strong markers for who a person is. just like a lie detector isn't accurate about if a person is really lying.just like true/false questions don't tell you what the test taker really knows. 

Yes, i am cynical. Im trying not to be. Im also not in a great mood today, so i apologize.


 I love your signature Anjela, by the way. 

(Sent via the tiny machine that runs my life)


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

Straycoyote said:


> If it was a case of an in person personality assessment, I would say they were right. But an online one? Those things are notoriously flawed. And I'm sorry, you cannot adequately determine what you need to know about an employee based on an online quiz.
> 
> That's like buying a car right off just based on what you read about it in a posting. Anyone with a brain wouldn't, they would want to go see it in person and get a feel for it.



thank you!


----------



## firetender (Oct 18, 2011)

Your response was honest, and pretty accurate AND it will either help them justify their not hiring you and ignore you OR respond to your valid concerns.

But, you said what you had to, now let it go.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

If they said, ok, here is why, and gave me reasons, then great. I just got a form letter.

Yup. Letting it go now. Thank u for listening.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2011)

Well your response certainly shows your immaturity.

And probably secured the fact you will never have a job there. Or probably anywhere in the area. Everybody knows everybody in EMS.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

Today must be insert-foot-in-mouth day. 

You know, everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Steam Engine (Oct 18, 2011)

Disappointing, but certainly nothing to lose sleep over. I'm not sure where you applied, but when I was applying in the same area I was never asked to do any sort of personality assessment...so the good news is that if these sorts of assessments aren't your thing, there are plenty of services that won't require them.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> yah, i know! I did the application on-line because it was easier/faster than driving to boston, dealing with traffic, and driving home. I was feeling hopeful until that email. I wrote back.
> 
> "Dear....
> I am appalled that you decided to not even interview me because of my assessment. That is absurd, to not even do a phone or in-person interview, but base it off a ridiculous computer-based assessment. I think I would be a wonderful addition to any ambulance company, especially with my six plus years of social work, behavioral health experience. Sure, I do not have the experience as a EMT, but that is why I applied to ****, to get the experience. I can understand if the decision was based off of where I live, or my lack of experience in the field, but from results of a "personality" assesment? I am insulted.
> ...



Thank you for proving their online assessment correct.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 18, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well, after receiving that email I'm sure they're glad they didn't hire you. In my opinion, sending such an email reflects a degree of unprofessional behavior that no ambulance company would want in their company.




This!

There are 100 different ways to write that email with a professional tone. What you did was burning a bridge.


----------



## SuperScarlett (Oct 18, 2011)

I got that same response from what is probably the same company (I'm in the Boston area as well). 

About a week later I applied with another company and was hired on the spot. Among the people in the room at the hiring open house for the new company were several long-time other company employees who are sick of how things are going.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

SuperScarlett said:


> I got that same response from what is probably the same company (I'm in the Boston area as well).
> 
> About a week later I applied with another company and was hired on the spot. Among the people in the room at the hiring open house for the new company were several long-time other company employees who are sick of how things are going.


 

Thank u. Congrats! 
Yes, I've probably burned a bridge, but oh well. I can't take it back. I realize it was stupid. Everyone messes up!


----------



## firetender (Oct 18, 2011)

*From their POV...*

...on second look, here's where you screwed the pooch:



> I did the application on-line because it was easier/faster than driving to boston, dealing with traffic, and driving home.


 
Maybe they're thinking: "If I'm not worth visiting, then you ain't worth hiring." Betcha a buck they hired the ones who made themselves real.


----------



## SuperScarlett (Oct 18, 2011)

firetender said:


> ...on second look, here's where you screwed the pooch:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're thinking: "If I'm not worth visiting, then you ain't worth hiring." Betcha a buck they hired the ones who made themselves real.



In her defense (I think you're a her?), I went to what I believe is the same company in person to apply and was directed to a computer station to fill out the online application. They basically won't even give you face time with HR until you've passed the personality test.


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 18, 2011)

WellI i live on Cape Cod and it takes about an hour and half to get where they are, plus traffic. If i got a job there, i would have commuted. 

Ya, I am a woman. Lol. Thank u SuperScarlet.i did call them first too and was directed to do it all online.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

cynikalkat said:


> I applied for a job, did all the stuff on-line, and then did the personality assessment. This is what i got back..
> 
> Thank you for your interest in employment with **** Ambulance Service. We have carefully reviewed your qualifications in regards to the position of Emergency Medical Technician - Greater Boston Area with **** Ambulance.  We have considered all the information which you have provided us, however based on the results of the assessment you submitted, we have decided to pursue other candidates at this time. There is a 6 month waiting period before you will be able to reapply for this particular position with **** Ambulance Service."
> 
> ...



I am not sure which companies Personality test that they are using, but those test are purchased from 3rd party companies. The Ambulance services didn't make it up on its own. Those Test have but researched and researched and are proven effective in making sure that the right people make it through to a personal interview. The one we use has an impressive resume, and the Services that use it noted a full 180 in employee rention, behavorial issues, and work ethic. They are ment to pick the very best candiate for an EMS position, they also have these test for management positions.

As a side note, I cannot believe you wrote that email to them. That shows absolute unprofessionalism and immaturity, you acted out based on an emotion. And it proves to them why the personality test did not pass you.


----------



## valv (Oct 20, 2011)

hey don't sweat it I got the same response from the same company today.  tomorrow I'm going to call HR to talk it over with them and see what happens, ill let ya know.  just remember life goes on, its not a big deal if you get a job being basic or not; even if you spent 6 months getting certified.


----------



## valv (Oct 20, 2011)

> I got that same response from what is probably the same company (I'm in the Boston area as well).
> 
> About a week later I applied with another company and was hired on the spot. Among the people in the room at the hiring open house for the new company were several long-time other company employees who are sick of how things are going.



can you send me a pm and tell me what company held the open house


----------



## systemet (Oct 20, 2011)

I know it's been said, but it's best not to take this sort of thing personally.  Hiring processes aren't always controlled by EMS, especially in large organisations.  Sometimes corporate / city / hospital HR sets a lot of the criteria and hiring quotas.  

I've seen countless good people get turned down, while people I think are substandard practitioners get hired, and I've never understood why this happens.  I think there's sometimes just an element of randomness, especially in bigger organisations.

Good luck


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 20, 2011)

Applied to the same company, got the same response.  It happens.  I got hired on with another company, put some time in there, and may give it another shot in a couple of months.  It is disappointing to here they won't meet with you face to face-I've been told that's a good way to get through to HR.


----------

